# It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress



## funskar (Oct 6, 2013)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/thumb/msid-23605088,width-300,resizemode-4/Its-OK-if-minorities-dont-repay-loans-Karnatka-Congress-chief-G-Parameshwara-says.jpg

In the race to appease the minorities in the run-up to the Lok Sabha elections next year, KPCC president G Parameshwara on Saturday suggested it's all right for them to cheat by not repaying loans taken from government agencies.

At a Congress workshop for here on schemes for minorities, Parameshwara said several people who had taken loans had cheated the government by not repaying them. 
"The Karnataka Minorities Development Corporation, instead of giving small loans, should sanction huge amounts like Rs 50 lakh. Never mind if the beneficiaries don't repay the loans.
 Topi hakidre parvagilla (colloquial for 'no issues if they cheat'). Many people and officials have duped government agencies of several thousands of crores of rupees.
 It's part of the development process," he said.
Also present at the workshop were Union minister for minority affairs K Rahman Khan, former MP CK Jaffer Sharief, minister Qamarul Islam, R Roshan Baig and Naseer Ahmed.

It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2013)

ok....


----------



## moniker (Oct 6, 2013)

WTF!  Facepalm.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 6, 2013)

Just coz u r a political figure doesn't ensure your intellectual property is at par with others... Most of the time it's the other way around.. Whenever i come across any of such sick titles, i flip the page and a deep inner voice says.. Duniya me ek aur c#utiy@ badh gaya... And there's no point discussing it here.. Waste of time


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Just coz u r a political figure doesn't ensure your intellectual property is at par with others... Most of the time it's the other way around.. Whenever i come across any of such sick titles, i flip the page and a deep inner voice says.. Duniya me ek aur c#utiy@ badh gaya... And there's no point discussing it here.. Waste of time



+1 to this...


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2013)

Speech for upcoming Election!
Nothing to worry. carry on ppl..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 6, 2013)

This is a very small statement .........Our PM once said  " Muslims have first rights on the resources of the country ".... but who cares politicians are good in barking


----------



## funskar (Oct 7, 2013)

KHangress


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2013)

funskar said:


> It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress



*www.survivingcollege.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/i-see-what-you-did-there.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 7, 2013)

LMAO..the PSU banks already have so many npa's in their books...pretty sure the RBI would disagree..


----------



## root.king (Oct 7, 2013)

lootlo sare deshko(congress party)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 8, 2013)

It was obvious the Karnataka Congress wasn't as clean as it appeared when first voted into power


----------



## lakeport (Oct 30, 2013)

damn.. muslim appeasement is taking a heavy toll on this country.. to hell with congress i am going to vote for BJP


----------



## kate_jakson (Nov 27, 2014)

lakeport said:


> damn.. muslim appeasement is taking a heavy toll on this country.. to hell with congress i am going to vote for BJP


It isn't clear - what benefits do you hope to get by making this choice?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2014)

kate_jakson said:


> It isn't clear - what benefits do you hope to get by making this choice?



But one thing is definitely clear. To increase your posts count you can dig up all old threads which don't have any relevance today.


----------

